
June Introduces Intelligent Wall Oven for $1,995 - uptown
http://thespoon.tech/beyond-the-countertop-june-introduces-intelligent-wall-oven-for-1995/
======
davemp
> the original June could identify up to twenty-five food types

Hot dog or not hot dog?

On a serious note this could have been a neat product, but I'm not really
interested in an oven that's packed with telemetry and proprietary software.
They can't possible expect to satisfy all of their customers' use cases in
house, so why not make it open source and let people write their own cooking
scripts?

~~~
zitterbewegung
I create a cooking script that unintentionally that burns my house down. June
now has a PR disaster.

~~~
protomyth
I think a hacker randomly shuffling which cooking script to use could cause
quite the chaotic / dangerous experience.

~~~
zitterbewegung
I thought this too but I don't know if the original commenter meant that
people could program their own oven or share those oven programs.

~~~
protomyth
That would be an interesting take on recipes and help a lot of people with the
"when do I take it out" problem. It would be an interesting site to share all
of the scripts / recipes combos.

~~~
zitterbewegung
I'm working on a recipe app. Maybe I will be able to integrate that into the
application.

------
protomyth
So, there is an app to control the oven with an interesting FAQ:

 _Can I use the June Oven without the iOS mobile app?_

 _The June Oven will still be functional and does not require the iOS app to
work. However, the app is designed to enhance your cooking experience. With
the June app, you can adjust cook settings, view a live-steam video of your
food cooking and view details of previous cook sessions._

I'm a bit curious what details are available from my previous "cook sessions".
I am not convinced that having my oven hooked to an app for basic operations
is a security positive thing for my home.

~~~
kirykl
email from your health insurance "Your oven has reported cook sessions that
involve more brownies and beef than allowed in your current plan. Based on
your genetics, these allowances are established for your optimal health. To
continue coverage please upgrade your insurance plan to allow for higher
brownie and beef limits."

~~~
protomyth
Oh yes, big data is just going to be so much fun with the combo of internet
connected appliances with cameras / sensors. I am reminded of a thread earlier
on HN[1] talking a about a breakup captured on a fitbit with my reaction[2]
including a big data angle. I would guess the ACLU video[3] applies to your
scenario.

1)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10932968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10932968)

2)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10933325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10933325)

3) [https://www.aclu.org/ordering-pizza](https://www.aclu.org/ordering-pizza)

------
pram
Check out the stats on their $1500 toaster oven

CPU NVIDIA Tegra K1 Quad-Core ARM Cortex-A15 2.3 GHz GPU 192 NVIDIA CUDA cores
RAM 2 GB DDR3 1600MHz

~~~
pinpeliponni
When it's not warming up my food it can go to the mines...

I just have to first install more power lines for my house, brb

------
corndoge

      "We turned one a one sized fit all bacon program into 36 bacon programs,” said Van Horn
    

Newsworthy

~~~
pavlov
Is there DRM on the bacon packages? You know, to protect customers from
accidentally cooking stale food.

